# N.D. law about scopes...



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

As some of you know, my wife gave me a BP, TC Omega for my retirement gift (....great woman isn't she?). After I read the N.D. reg's I still was not sure so I called Enforcement and was told that for deer rifle season you can use a scope on your B.P. but for muzzleloader you can not.

I am not going to use one for the deer gun as to me, and only to me, it seems like it takes away from the 'experience'....until I miss a few times. :wink:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Rude, glad you can still shoot an open sight rifle. I have not been able to for a few years now including peep sights. It is frustrating because my favorite .22 is not tapped for a scope and doing so would hurt the value way to much.

This issue has been debated a good deal on this site as well as others. Myself when shooting hunting during ML season I use a 1x scope which reduces my field of view but allows me at least to be ethical in putting a shot on target.


----------



## Sawyerbob (Apr 24, 2004)

A couple years ago I wrote the NDGF dept and was told that a 1X scope was legal. So as long as there is no magnification you are Ok.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Sawyerbob said:


> A couple years ago I wrote the NDGF dept and was told that a 1X scope was legal. So as long as there is no magnification you are Ok.


She didn't say anything about that that I remember but it could be.

It is hard to get used to open sights again though. After 20 years of the M16 A1/A2 it is kind of interesting doing it again. But I am actualy going out to the range tomorrow with a buddy of mine whose wife bought him a BP for his retirement and we are both going to see if we still can hit anything.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I gave up on the 1X scope, went with a Red Dot Optic instead. Until NDGF gets with the program and lets us use magnifying scopes, a Red Dot is the best option IMO...


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

From the 2008 hunting regs.


> "*Muzzleloader Season*--Muzzleloading long guns of .45 caliber or larger, and handguns .50 caliber or larger, loaded through the muzzle, with flint or percussion ignition, firing black powder or black powder substitutes are legal. Smokeless powders are not legal. Telescopic sights are prohibited. No magnification (1X) scopes are legal for muzzleloader season."


I put a 1X Nikon Buckmasters on my T/C Thunderhawk. Very nice scope, crisp and clear with lots of eye relief.

Not many 1X scopes out there to choose from.

huntin1


----------

